# Starter Battery Replacement



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

My starter battery is now defunct, dead, curled its tootsies, fallen off its perch :roll: :roll: 

I have to replace it (obvious) but if I replace just the starter battery will this be drained by the 2 leisure batteries which are also defunct, cold, inoperable, don't hold a charge for the time it takes you to you blink.

I have 2 + new leisure batteries ready to instal (130amh each) but will need re-wiring for the RV. On another post I asked if anyone knew of a local motor/habitation electrical engineer who could assist, unfortunately all seemed to be auto electrical engineers and not interested in ARVs or despite frequent telephone enquiries ie Blandford autos never answer landline or mobile rings

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian
To answer your question mate ..... NO. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The starter battery(s) should be isolated from your leisure batteries, except when you press the button on the dash that joins the two together to help with starting.....
We replaced our starter batteries at the begining of the year with two new UK type batteries and had to make up new cables to attach them as the original US type had side mounted connectors and not the common top mounted posts. I seem to recall that someone on here did post about batteries being available with side mounts, like the US ones, but I cannot remember who, where or when..... Sorry maybe a search would help you...
Have you tried Gold RV for your RV electricals, they are based in Alton ,so quite near you, there website is Here
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Keith

Fast post because of time constraints,

Got the info,

Now you know why I haven't been to any meets recently  

Ian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

You will get there mate, don't worry :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If push comes to shove, get it to a meet and tell everyone what needs to be done and you will probably be driving home with most if not all of the jobs done :lol: :lol: :lol: Just ask Shane :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just for information large battery as fitted to fords have the flat terminals 
also available terminal converters Saves changing leads
geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geo
When we changed ours the terminals on the new batteries were round posts, the terminals on the existing batteries were round bolt in type???
The job we had trying to get terminal clamps that would take our mamby pamby RV battery cables (approx 12mm diameter :lol: :lol: ) was a joke.
Most stockists only kept the ones for little vans with 8 -10mm cables.
Anyway job done now and we can release in excess of 200 horses at the turn of a key :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Detriot horses too,Not yer skinny european trotters :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yep, big proper horses mate..... Made of iron :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

camperian said:


> My starter battery is now defunct, dead, curled its tootsies, fallen off its perch :roll: :roll:
> 
> Ian


You dont have to replace them like for like with side mounted screw in terminal type batteries (Delco etc).
Go to any truck store or RV dealer/accessory supplier and ask for CARGO LUGS. These are adaptors which allow you to use the same leads for either post terminals or screw in terminal.


----------

